# WoW Boss Filme selber machen.



## Altair1984 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit ein paar Tagen beschäftigt eigene WoW Boss Fight Movie zu machen.
Aber mein Problem ist dass das Bild via Fraps aufgenommen wird aber dann nach dem Codieren pixelig aussieht.

Benutzte Programme: 

Fraps
Sony Vegas 9

Kennt sich da wer gut aus dass ich da gute Einstellungen vornehmen kann sprich codec usw.?


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. Juli 2009)

Bitte vergiss Fraps da hat Xfire genauso
gute Qulität, ist kostenlos und man kann unbegrenzt
lange aufzeichnen. 

Leider habe ich bei Sony Vegas auch noch nicht Einstellungen
mit guter Qualiät gefunden die unter 100 mb sind.


----------



## Altair1984 (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist egal wie groß die im Endeffekt sind. 
Es kommt mir nur darauf das es nicht mehr Pixelig sein soll am Ende.

Ich weiss halt nicht welche Einstellungen ich wählen soll.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juli 2009)

Sein Problem ist ja wohl eher der Codec den er verwendet um das fertige Video zu machen. 
Da wäre es zumindest mal hilfreich zu wissen was er überhaupt nimmt.


----------



## Altair1984 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Divx 7 Pro drauf.


----------



## emuairline (14. Juli 2009)

Altair1984 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin seit ein paar Tagen beschäftigt eigene WoW Boss Fight Movie zu machen.
> Aber mein Problem ist dass das Bild via Fraps aufgenommen wird aber dann nach dem Codieren pixelig aussieht.
> ...





moin moin, also ich kann dir nur Wegame empfehlen speichert die movies in einer sehr geringen größe, und die qualli ist auch weit aus besser wie bei gamecam, fraps usw... 
sony vegas ist schon das best videobearbeitungs prog. auf raip kansnte dir auch noch 2 addons für sony laden.


mfg 
emuairline
VorsichtGnomFällt!


----------



## MadRedCap (14. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Bitte vergiss Fraps da hat Xfire genauso
> gute Qulität



Fraps > all. Wer das nicht weiß, hat keine Ahnung von Videobearbeitung.


----------



## Altair1984 (14. Juli 2009)

emuairline schrieb:


> auf raip kansnte dir auch noch 2 addons für sony laden.
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...



kannst du mir die Internet Seite Linken?

Und Fraps ist ja nicht das Problem sondern das Codieren das ich die gleich Qualität erziele mit Vegas.


----------



## emuairline (14. Juli 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Fraps > all. Wer das nicht weiß, hat keine Ahnung von Videobearbeitung.



 Hast du schon mal andere Aufnahmeprogramme getestet?
 Oder Testberichte gelesen?

 naja muss ja jeder selbst wissen aber wie gesagt wegame ftw ;p


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Fraps > all. Wer das nicht weiß, hat keine Ahnung von Videobearbeitung.



Xfire > Fraps.


----------



## MadRedCap (14. Juli 2009)

emuairline schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal andere Aufnahmeprogramme getestet?
> Oder Testberichte gelesen?



Wegame getestet: Nach der ersten Aufnahme vom Rechner geworfen.
Xfire getestet: Fraps immer noch deutlich besser.
Gamecam getestet: Siehe Wegame.
Taksi getestet: Nahe an Fraps, hat nur massig Probleme mit den Codecs, weil das Tool auch das letzte mal 2006 aktualisiert wurde.

Es ist einfach so: Nachdem ich mir die paar Tacken für die Vollversion von Fraps geleistet hab, werde ich nie wieder ein anderes Tool benutzen. Komfortabel zu bedienen, super Qualität, auch wenn hoher Speicherbedarf, aber zum Nachbearbeiten das Non Plus Ultra.
Nicht ohne Grund sind fast alle Videos auf WCM f.e. mit Fraps aufgenommen worden. Wer auf fertige Videos ohne große Nachbearbeitung setzen will, der kann gerne bei anderen Tools bleiben, ich für meinen Teil bastel da sehr gerne 5-6 Stunden mit Videobearbeitungsprogrammen rum, um Vorspann, Abspann, Untertitel usw. einzublenden.


----------



## Altair1984 (14. Juli 2009)

Aber BITTE bleibt beim Thema. 
Es ist mir bewusst das so einige gute Programme gibt aber mein 
Problem ist das nach der Bearbeitung mit Vegas nicht die Qualität heraus kommt wie ich es möchte.
Die Qualität ist kriselig und zu gleich noch pixelig. Es soll gestochen scharf bleiben wie bei der Aufnahme. 
Und das macht der nicht und das ist mein Problem.


----------



## Daromi (14. Juli 2009)

Nabend,

Erstens muss ich MadRedCap vollkommen zustimmen, Fraps ist und bleibt einfach ungeschlagen.
Für die Videobearbeitung kann ich dir ebenfalls Sony Vegas ans Herz legen.
Schau dir am besten einfach mal das Tutorial von Ginga an, hat mir jedenfalls sehr geholfen.

LINK:

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=102521


Mfg


----------



## Altair1984 (14. Juli 2009)

Bei mir kommt nur das:


File is Unavailable.

The file you are attempting to download is not currently available on our servers or is being processed. Please try your download in a few minutes.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Xfire getestet: Fraps immer noch deutlich besser.



http://www.xfire.com/video/63af2/

Diese Datei ist 22 MB groß.

Sag mir bitte nochmal das Fraps besser aufnimmt...


----------



## pnxdome (14. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.xfire.com/video/63af2/
> 
> Diese Datei ist 22 MB groß.
> 
> Sag mir bitte nochmal das Fraps besser aufnimmt...



*Lagg*Laag*ruckel*...
...falls du verstehst was ich meine.
Das passiert dir bei Fraps nicht, weil die Videodateien im Raw-Format .avi, das heißt unkodiert, gespeichert werden, deswegen die Dateigröße.

Wer kleine Videos will, muss sie halt entsprechend nach der Aufnahme rendern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW: Grüße an Hotgoblin aus PF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2009)

Das ist auf einem Laptop mit 1,5 GHZ und 1 GB Ram aufgenommen... VOLLBILD ... Schau die Auflösung an


----------



## Altair1984 (14. Juli 2009)

Nochmal für alle die es immer noch überlesen bleibt bei meinem Thema.
Ich hab das Problem das wenn schnelle bewegungen im Film sind extreme Blockbildungen sich bilden. 
Ich will das es nicht so Pixelig ist und scharf ist. So wie bei Fraps. 
Ensidia und alle anderen Gilden bekommen es doch auch so hin ohne das es kriselt und blöckchen sich bilden.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2009)

Besteht das Problem bei der Aufnahme oder nachdem du den Film konventiert hast?

Edit: Was für ein Format benutzt du?


----------



## b0mb4z (14. Juli 2009)

Das Problem besteht wahrscheinlich, weil der User zu blöd ist, die RAW-Daten vernünftig zu rendern...
RTFM!!!


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2009)

Vollidiot... Das kann man auch freundlicher sagen...


----------



## b0mb4z (14. Juli 2009)

Noch freundlicher ? ^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2009)

BTW wo gibts ne Gebrauchsanweisung für Rendern von RAW-Daten?

Gief plx.

Und wie soll man es wissen wenn man keine Ahnung hat?
Vllt. erst mal fragen und dann Antworten -.- Keine Thesen aufstellen die dann nicht stimmen.


----------



## b0mb4z (14. Juli 2009)

10 sec. gegoogelt und schon ne Anleitung gefunden, die dem TE helfen könnte:

http://tutorial.shark5060.net/



Also stehe ich zu meinem ursprünglichen Statement und füge noch hinzu, wer nicht in der Lage ist, eine Internetsuchmaschine zu bedienen, der sollte vielleicht wieder zur analogen Bücherform wechseln, um sich Informationen zu beschaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (14. Juli 2009)

emuairline schrieb:


> ..
> sony vegas ist schon das best videobearbeitungs prog. auf raip kansnte dir auch noch 2 addons für sony laden.



es ist vllt das "beste" was du kennst oder nutzen kannst.

Final Cut ist um längen besser.  



Eigentlich hat das hier alles nicht´s mit WoW zu tun sondern es geht um Basic´s in der Video codierung/bearbeitung.

daher report 4 move


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2009)

b0mb4z schrieb:


> 10 sec. gegoogelt und schon ne Anleitung gefunden, die dem TE helfen könnte:
> 
> http://tutorial.shark5060.net/
> 
> ...



Wenn er aber garnicht weiß das er rendern muss? Schonmal dran gedacht?...
Naja ich geh pennen gn8


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Juli 2009)

@b0mb4z

Das kann man trotzdem freundlicher rüberbringen..Das ist einfach Assi


----------



## pnxdome (14. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das ist auf einem Laptop mit 1,5 GHZ und 1 GB Ram aufgenommen... VOLLBILD ... Schau die Auflösung an



Ich nehme jedes Video mit Fraps in Vollbild auf und sind ruckelfrei. Außerdem sieht das Bild ziemlich "schleifend" aus.

Und rendere es genau so. 

BTW: Ich muss meine Aussage widerrufen: Fraps benutzt einen eigenen Codec -> FPS1 ( bei dem die Komprimierungsrate (? richtig geschrieben?) aber deutlich geringer ist.) 

Das heißt, zum Anschauen müsstest du Fraps immer installiert haben. 

Ich kann später nocheinmal nach meinen Render-Einstellungen schaun.


----------



## Monoecus (14. Juli 2009)

Selbst bei meinem PC (Intel Core2Quad, 4GB Ram) ruckeln die Aufnahmen von Xfire... Soviel dazu.


Zum Thema: Die richtigen Exporteinstellungen wählen! Leider kenn ich mich mit Sony Vegas nicht aus... -.-


----------



## Maladin (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Thread in die PC - Technik verschoben.

/wink maladin


----------



## Altair1984 (14. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Besteht das Problem bei der Aufnahme oder nachdem du den Film konventiert hast?
> 
> Edit: Was für ein Format benutzt du?



Das passiert nach dem ich es Convertiert hat.


----------



## Altair1984 (14. Juli 2009)

b0mb4z schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht wahrscheinlich, weil der User zu blöd ist, die RAW-Daten vernünftig zu rendern...
> RTFM!!!



Mein Problem sind die Einstellungen. Ich hab alles ausprobiert und es ist immer das gleiche. 
Und ich gebe den anderen Leuten Recht ein wenig freundlicher würde das Klima erhöhen.


----------



## Altair1984 (14. Juli 2009)

Keiner eine Idee wie ich es hinbekomme?


----------



## Altair1984 (14. Juli 2009)

Hat denn das Buffed Team eine Löung meines Problems?

Nochmal zur Erklärung: Ich lade das hochauflösende Raw Fraps Video in Sony Vegas Codiere es in der besten Einstellung. 
Am Ende kommt eine verpixelter, verschlierter Kram raus.

An meinem PC kann es nicht liegen. Ist ein Core 2 Dou E6750 2,6 Ghz. 2 GB Ram, Geforce 9800 GTX+ Overclocked Edition.
Divx Codec den neuesten.


----------

